# what Vitamins To use for my tegu....



## KSTAR (Mar 27, 2010)

What's up tegutalk...I'm just posting to ask if what vitamins I'm using are good for my tegu and if not what should I use...when I prep my tegus foods I put cod liver oil in the ground turkey and chicken that I feed him and I also dust the ground turkey and chicken with my calcium powder which is the Rep-Cal calcium powder with D3 and a mulitvitamin powder called herpivite...are these two supplements good or no? I've used them before and had no problems but I just wanna make sure...


----------



## lazyjr52 (Mar 27, 2010)

I've used Herpivite for my iguana before and I personally did not like the stuff. It looked as if it was made from sand. I swithced to Zoo-med's multivitaiman and I like this stuff better.


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 27, 2010)

good to know thanks for your input


----------



## Jer723 (Mar 27, 2010)

I heard ZooMed repti-calcium WITHOUT D3 is best. your vitamin powder doesnt need D3, because it is produced from your Uva/uvb bulb. hope this helps. 

Jerry


----------



## lazyjr52 (Mar 27, 2010)

No prob


----------

